
Infecting Android applications – The new way - thatskriptkid
https://orderofsixangles.com/en/2020/04/07/android-infection-the-new-way.html
======
thatskriptkid
The new and efficient way to infect android applications without using
vulnerabilies or bugs. With PoC

